# Puppy keeps vomiting!



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 9 week old puppy that keeps vomiting!

She is vomiting once a day which is worrying, and this usually happens in the morning.

Sometimes it is just clear thick liquid, and the it'l be clear thick liquid and bits of food, and then today it was like a light brown lumpy paste? She had her 2nd vaccinations yesterday and i told the vet about the vomiting, she told me to wait it out a couple more days and see if it continues.

When I got my pup she was on RC mother and baby food, and I was advised to feed RC, so i feed her the breed specific. Could it be a food allergy even though the GSD food is targeted @ sensitive tummies?

She did eat a lot to start with and she ate REALY fast, now she eats what shes given but more steady. However since the 2nd vac from yesterday she kinda went off her food a little, she still eats it but seems less interested. She is drinking water fine, peeing fine but her poop has always been softer than normal. Before I saw quite a lot of white bits in the poop, I wormed her and it seems there are less white bits in her poo now (I mentioned all this to the vet yesterday)

What tests can I carry out to see what her main problem is or should I start feeding her a bland diet for a couple of days and see if she stops the vomiting? The vet did say that she could be building up bile from an empty stomach and throw up in the morning cause shes not had anything to eat for a while. But today it was brown lumpy paste like stuff!

However, she has been on antibiotics for a while now, first batch was for any bacterial stuff in her tummy (from the first vet i mentioned it to) and this 2nd batch is for her little 'puppy rash'.

Her vomiting has probably gone on since the day i got her, so I do think it is partially because of the food i am feeding her, so today I will start feeding a bland diet, and if it works i will change her food to a hypo allergenic one.

She hasn't lost any weight, if anything she seems to be gaining more and more each week.

Please let me know what tests can or should be carried out because I want to mention it to the vets! Last time my poodle was diagnosed with Colitis and they only carried out tests because *I* had mentioned a feces examination.

Thanks.

P.s. she is playing with her new kong toy now, and the toy poo. she seems quite playful, is eating and drinking


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

she does not gag when vomiting, it just comes straight up!!


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

Is she throwing up food mixed with a slime type material of any sort? Like a clear slime? Does she bow her head down to the floor right before she expells her food?

The reason I ask this is because I had a GSD with mega-E and some of the symptoms you are describing sound just like my Tasha. I would first change her diet to see if that helps and if she continues to keep vomiting then I suggest taking her to the vet and having a barillium x ray done on her esophagus. I don't mean to scare you but instead want to help and hopefully rule that out. Good luck and keep us updated on your pup's conditon.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I mean a barium test.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is she vomiting only first thing in the morning? If so, it could be just an empty belly. Cheyenne did that when she was young, and I solved it by giving her a small amount of food at around 11:00 at night.

If it were her food, she would be vomiting after meals or thoughout the day...not just in the morning. 

I would try feeding her a little at night before changing her food.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Also does she vomit after her other meals during the day..


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Like others have mentioned also,Holly did the early morning vomiting, sometimes she would wake me up about 5 am. I realized it was from an empty tummy and started giving her a biscuit right before bed time. She quit vomiting and as she got a bit older she quit doing that altogether.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

jprice103 said:


> Is she vomiting only first thing in the morning? If so, it could be just an empty belly. Cheyenne did that when she was young, and I solved it by giving her a small amount of food at around 11:00 at night.
> 
> If it were her food, she would be vomiting after meals or thoughout the day...not just in the morning.
> 
> I would try feeding her a little at night before changing her food.



I second that thought.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for replies. She doesn't vomit straight after her food, it is usually morning time. Sometimes it's clear slime and sometimes bits of food. todays food looks like it had been digested but came straight back up.

she usually throws up with like a 'blap' noise, i have only heard her do the ' gurka' a few times and that was after when she took her dewormer!

She seems to eat fine during meals and i dont feed her the next meal until she has done her poop. So 3 meals a day i get 3 big poops.

I will try changing her food because deep down i do think that the food i am feeding is the main cause! i told the vet and she said it's unlikely at such a young age for her to have allergies?!

i did get told about having an empty stomach, what time should i give her the 'last meal' or biscuit at night, and when do you feed her again in the morning?

i tried feeding her a bit more food last night before bed but she didnt have much of an appetetite (im guessing cause of the vaccination) so i will try again tonight!

she usually tries to eat her vomit again... which is disgusting but is it normal?

what other symptoms of mega-e is there?

i read that vomiting and regurgitating is different, vomit is where they do the 'gurka', so if a pup has mega-e, could they ever do the gurka?

i get so confused cause she vomits, but then she seems totally fine, she eats and drinks well, plays well... and is gaining weight


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

The good thing is that she is gaining weight. We struggled during the puppy phase with finidng the right foods to feed with Tasha's mega-E. And if you are seeing digested food that is another good sign. That means it is making it to her stomache. Especially is she is making a puking "ralph" sound. My dog never made a ralph sound, just opened her mouth and out it came. That's because it was coming from her esophagus.

Definately switch up her diet and feeding times to see if that helps any. Good luck. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

Tin-pup said:


> The good thing is that she is gaining weight. We struggled during the puppy phase with finidng the right foods to feed with Tasha's mega-E. And if you are seeing digested food that is another good sign. That means it is making it to her stomache. Especially is she is making a puking "ralph" sound. My dog never made a ralph sound, just opened her mouth and out it came. That's because it was coming from her esophagus.
> 
> Definately switch up her diet and feeding times to see if that helps any. Good luck. I hope she feels better soon.


Thanks for reply! reading this makes me feel lots better, i am going to start giving her treats and biscuits during night time. I am kinda against doing that with the GSD incase she does have any allergies but WainWrights do some hypoallergenic biscuit treats for puppies so I will buy more of those 

yeah she makes noises when she throws up, because thats what usually wakes me up!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

Making noises is a very good sign!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You normally have to worm twice to get rid of all of the parasites. That could be what's making her throw up and what's giving her soft poo. 

I would hold off on switching food until you get rid of the parasites. Did they test her poo to see which ones she had? 

The antibiotics could also be upsetting her stomach.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

A huge sign of mega-e is if your pup regurgetates food hours later that looks like it hasn't been digested at all. We had a pup with it and 4-5 hours after eating he would throw up kibble that looked like it had just been in his bowl. If she's only throwing up in the morning it might be she's hungry, but usually they throw up yellowish bile without food in it. It might be the meds that she's on, maybe try throwing in a little pumpkin in her diet to harden up her stools and if that doesn't help it might be that there still are worms in her system.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I havent had her stools examined by the vets, i just assume it is worms since before worming i had noticed lots of white spots, and after worming, the spots have reduced massively. I have wormed her with Panacur which then made her vomit a lot! so I then gave her an all in one wormer a week later, that was the last time i wormed her, so i think that is only class as once?

the vet told me to worm her again a month later so i hope after the 2nd time the spots will be gone! if not then i will definitely have to do a stool examination for parasites.

shes only got a few more days of anti biotics left, i will check to see if her stools will firm up more!


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Hi guys, just a quick update, i think it is the empty stomach during morning!
I fed her a little before i slept last night and got up earlier to give her a biscuit in the morning. No vomits!! 

However, I think i may have given her too much variety which caused her to have a bit of diarhea. I fed her the normal kibble she usually has, gave her bits of boiled chicken and she started having wainwrights hypoallergenic biscuit treats as well.

Vomits gone... just diarhea now! I wont be feeding her boiled chicken on a daily basis, just maybe once a week as a meal/snack or even a treat.

Thanks for the help !!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So glad that worked for you!!


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

So happy to hear this!!! Glad she is feeling better.


----------

